# Not complaining



## azrocker (Apr 5, 2009)

I know there are other issues such as points but I just wonder why a search can't have a three letter word. I tried rib glaze and it wouldn't do it because rib is a short word.


----------



## erain (Apr 5, 2009)

yep you are right, need 4 letters... modify your search to "glaze" and you will have hits, a couple right on the top what you looking for. also just go directly to the "sauces,rubs.marinades" forum and this will tighten up the group of threads alot to the area of interest you are interested in. good question thoough, prolly lot of newer members never new the search was there or have never used it. thks for bringing it up!


----------



## drlouis (Apr 5, 2009)

as stated has to be at least 4 letters, try "glaze ribs" instead.


----------



## davenh (Apr 5, 2009)

You can also use google advanced search function. Search only SMF, short words are ok. Not as convenient, but works 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the Google advanced search function. Never knew that was available ...


----------

